# Hooking up a canon printer through ethernet



## bobbyjonesrocks (Jul 6, 2007)

I started a thread earlier about a wireless printer http://forums.techguy.org/networking/676741-how-set-up-home-network.html, but now I finally bought a new printer, the Canon mx700, and am wondering how to print from my laptop wirelessly.

I am not that good with networking stuff, so I would appreciate you guys to explain it in easy terms for me. Can I print wirelessly from my laptop? What does Ethernet have to do with printing? I have so many other questions.

I will stay and wait for someone to comment and try to help me. So when you respond, I will read your comment and try to respond back within a timely manner.

Thanks,
Bobby


----------



## middigit (Feb 3, 2008)

first off - i assume the printer is networkable, i.e. has an ethernet port yes?

do you have a wireless router?

first connect the ethernet cable from your printer into your router


----------



## bobbyjonesrocks (Jul 6, 2007)

first off - i assume the printer is networkable, i.e. has an ethernet port yes?
Yes

do you have a wireless router?
Yes, linksys

first connect the ethernet cable from your printer into your router
Ok, done

Thanks for your help! Let's continue!


----------



## middigit (Feb 3, 2008)

just out of curiosity - XP might do this itself

turn on your printer and XP might, and i say might, register new hardware and you just go through the add hardware wizard - not sure on this, try that for starters.


----------



## middigit (Feb 3, 2008)

If nothing happens, which i'm not expecting miracles  

go into control panel and go into printers and other hardware (catagory view) or printers and faxes (classic view)


----------



## bobbyjonesrocks (Jul 6, 2007)

Nope, doesn't work


----------



## middigit (Feb 3, 2008)

are you in printers and faxes now?

click add printer

when the dialogue shows hit next

on this page select the network printer radio button (second option) and click next

now the dialogue shows a page with the default "Browse for Printer" selected, just hit next


----------



## bobbyjonesrocks (Jul 6, 2007)

Do I do this from my laptop or my desktop?


----------



## middigit (Feb 3, 2008)

ah, right, sorry - didn't realise you were setting up networked computers like that 

do that from your desktop

you may actually need to restart windows to allow it to register the printer on the router

after that, run the add printer as i stated

then we'll continue


----------



## bobbyjonesrocks (Jul 6, 2007)

middigit said:


> ah, right, sorry - didn't realise you were setting up networked computers like that


What did you mean by that?


----------



## middigit (Feb 3, 2008)

i thought it was just one computer - doesn't matter though  

just get to tat point, and have any driver that came with the printer ready


----------



## bobbyjonesrocks (Jul 6, 2007)

Ohhhh, let me get there.


----------



## bobbyjonesrocks (Jul 6, 2007)

Right now, I am on my laptop. (My takes a desktop takes a long time to restart) Middigit, could I ask you some more questions because you seem so knowledgeable and you can explain it in easy terms?


----------



## middigit (Feb 3, 2008)

actually i'm just completing a MCDST course at college to facilitate a change in my career, so just trying to use that knowledge to help - but sure, go ahead and shoot, i'll see if i can answer your questions.


----------



## bobbyjonesrocks (Jul 6, 2007)

I want to share my files between my desktop and my laptop. How would I go about that?


----------



## middigit (Feb 3, 2008)

oh. and when you've gone into control panel

click add printer

when the dialogue shows hit next

on this page select the network printer radio button (second option) and click next

now the dialogue shows a page with the default "Browse for Printer" selected, just hit next

you should now get a list of printers in the dialogue to select your type


----------



## bobbyjonesrocks (Jul 6, 2007)

This is concerning the printer, right?


----------



## middigit (Feb 3, 2008)

bobbyjonesrocks said:


> I want to share my files between my desktop and my laptop. How would I go about that?


first put them in your shared documents folder

that would be in your c drive - documents and settings - all users - shared documents

you will be able to connect to this folder over the network from your laptop


----------



## bobbyjonesrocks (Jul 6, 2007)

How would I create a network between my desktop and my laptop?


----------



## middigit (Feb 3, 2008)

bobbyjonesrocks said:


> This is concerning the printer, right?


ack, hang on - sorry guy, i think i've gone down the wrong route for this

i was supposed to go down locally attached printers

so sorry - i've never done this before


----------



## bobbyjonesrocks (Jul 6, 2007)

middigit said:


> ack, hang on - sorry guy, i think i've gone down the wrong route for this
> 
> i was supposed to go down locally attached printers
> 
> so sorry - i've never done this before


If it is for the printer, that seems logical.


----------



## middigit (Feb 3, 2008)

bobbyjonesrocks said:


> How would I create a network between my desktop and my laptop?


wireless? there is a "set up a wireless network for home or small office" option if you go into network places - you'd have to read some tutorials on that as i've not done that on windows before.

sorry, i'm really at a stumbling block as how to get your printer set up on a router if it's not showing up.

EDIT: yeah, for the printer

sorry, have to go, late here - pick this up later dude


----------



## into9rod (Jan 14, 2008)

Hello

Ok we going to create a workgroup to do that go to START/CONTROL PANEL/ NETWORK CONNECTIONS/ Network Setup Wizard /Follow the steps (theres an option that u have to check "share printers or something like that" and be sure 
to assign the same workgroup name to both computers ok
the on the laptop .....Start / find /the name of the other pc/ share folders printers /add the printer 
Good luck

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.cisco.com/web/learning/netacad/index.html

Imagination rules the world - napoleon


----------



## bobbyjonesrocks (Jul 6, 2007)

into9rod said:


> Hello
> 
> Ok we going to create a workgroup to do that go to START/CONTROL PANEL/ NETWORK CONNECTIONS/ Network Setup Wizard /Follow the steps (theres an option that u have to check "share printers or something like that" and be sure
> to assign the same workgroup name to both computers ok
> ...


Thanks for your responsiveness, but I *finally*  figured out how to achieve this by trial and error.


----------



## middigit (Feb 3, 2008)

hhi bobby, glad to hear you got there - sorry if i was no help on the printer thing


----------

